# Kama and Sutra Dibbles little ones



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The older litter isn't so little anymore. The two litters only produced three with splashed or tri markings.


Kama, exiting stage front The sire is black satin with a tiny white streak on his belly.


Another little red-eyed tri, pale beige markings barely visible in photo


Same one as above


One of the older young does, very dark splashed with odd eyes


Same as above


Same as above


Another young doe


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Very, very pretty.x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Pretty


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Lovely. But your babies always are.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, all you guys. It's so good to see these young mousies as they grow and re-fill the mousery after the horror that occurred in December. I'll be impatient until I have a couple of tanks full of blasing orange satins with red eyes, along with a satin champagne tan or three, and a couple of unmarked satin argentes. Waiting for my youngsters to mature so I can breed them is a mixed pleasure as I wait for the day....


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Your tri's markings are improving! Cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks; it's gratifying to see some nicely marked young tricolors coming out of stock that hadn't been intended for breeding. It's a combination of good luck and being right about being able to produce nicely marked babies from individuals in the same litters as the ones that had been paired for breeding, but were lost.

I nearly lost heart for continuing; that didn't last long, though. I was out of bed again at about 3 am that awful night assessing what remained as far as genes in the survivors, and being to formulate a plan of action to recover. It's nice to see I learned a lot in my 12+ years of mousekeeping and breeding.

Of course, another part of it is just breeding litters in abundance in order to assure that there would be some fair standard in at least some of the litters. I probably have had about 100 babies born in the last two months. It's been a lot of work, and will be a lot of work socializing all the little ones so they will be tractable as adults.

And, as usual for me, I took the problem of all those empty spaces and filled a number of them with pairings intended to re-do my yellow/red tricolor line, as I was not pleased with the way they had been progressing.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This wonderful little fuzzball is about four weeks old now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, I love your odd eyed dark splashed girly in the first set of photo's, she's so pretty


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's actually a tri...the long haired makes the nice little puddles of color all squooshy and splashed looking. *pout* I love her dearly, and i want to breed her as she's the first agouti based tri that has good color pooling. Gotta see if I can identify a beige/black tri boy that doesn't carry long hair to mate her to.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

You absolutely love tris, don't you moustress? :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I adore them in all their varieties. I'd be happier if there were more types with show standards other than just splashed and tricolor...but I guess I understand why things are done the way they are. I'd like to see new classes called demon and genie, two terms that have been used by various breeders for a few years now. Demons would have red eyes, genies would have black eyes, and there would be standards for markings and coat colors....

Really, I feel like there are more things to be learned from and about tris. I'm studying a bit in the area of genetics to help me get a better handle on what's happening.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I love these babies!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! They's all growed up now! I'll see about some new pix for y''all's.


----------

